# wifi epson xp 615



## PHILIPPE55000 (30 Mars 2014)

bonjour à tous les heureux propriétaires d'EPSON,

je me prends la tete avec cette fameuse xp 615 pour le parametrga en wifi.
Jai bien pris connaissance du tuto mais là je ne comprends plus rien.
après de nombreuses consultations sur divers forums il semblerait que ce soit un problème connu...

Je suis sur MBP retina OS 10.9.2 après avoir installé tous les driver epson, j'arrive a me servir du scanner via l'appui transfert d'image en wifi mais lorsque je veux imprimer une page quelconque là, je tombe bien sur l'émulation de l'imprimante qui figure bien dans ma liste d'imprimante et puis rien . J'ai le message "l'imprimante n'est pas connectée" ?????
je ne comprends pas comment la fonction scanner est capable de travailler en wifi (donc paramètre du wifi ok) mais pas avec la fonction imprimante.
Les voix de l'informatique sont impénétrable....
Si une âme charitable a une soluce à me proposer 

merci par avance

Philippe


----------



## macgenereux (8 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,
J'ai une Canon MG6450 flambant neuve, avec un pb similaire : impression en wifi o.k. sur 3 mac avec OS différents (Mavericks, Mountain Lion et Snow Léopard), alors qu'il m'est impossible de communiquer avec la machine en fonction scanner. Un essai de scan a été positif en Windows xp en 3 mn. Je suis avec le support Canon depuis 3 semaines : après les banalités maintes fois répétées, les fanfaronnades des interlocuteurs qui "savaient", le silence s'installe, et je reste avec mon problème. Dans la fenêtres des préférences/imprimantes, le scan disparaît dès que je branche en USB : est-ce pareil pour vous ? ?
J'ai la nette impression d'une maîtrise inférieure d'OS X par les fabricants (d'ailleurs, le CD livré est exclusivement Windows).
Y a t'il quelqu'un d'expérimenté sur le sujet, SVP ? ?


----------



## Mac2A (8 Avril 2014)

Bonjour

Ne cherchez pas ce n'est pas possible pour le scan; j'ai le même "problème " !!

J'ai cherché longtemps et j'avais trouvé sur le net une explication qui mettait en cause des pilotes à la traine...

J'avais lu qu'il était possible de le faire avec aperçu  ( je n'ai jamais essayé) voici ce que dit Apple:

Aperçu et autres applications

Ouvrez Aperçu en cliquant sur le Launchpad dans le Dock et en saisissant le nom de lapplication dans le champ de recherche.
Tout dabord, activez les appareils en réseau. Choisissez Fichier > Importer depuis le scanneur > Inclure les appareils en réseau.
Sélectionnez votre scanneur. Choisissez Fichier > Importer depuis le scanneur > (votre scanneur sous « Appareils réseau »).

Lien: Mac 1-2-3 : utilisation dun scanneur


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2014)

macgenereux a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai une Canon MG6450 flambant neuve, avec un pb similaire : impression en wifi o.k. sur 3 mac avec OS différents (Mavericks, Mountain Lion et Snow Léopard), alors qu'il m'est impossible de communiquer avec la machine en fonction scanner. Un essai de scan a été positif en Windows xp en 3 mn. Je suis avec le support Canon depuis 3 semaines : après les banalités maintes fois répétées, les fanfaronnades des interlocuteurs qui "savaient", le silence s'installe, et je reste avec mon problème. Dans la fenêtres des préférences/imprimantes, le scan disparaît dès que je branche en USB : est-ce pareil pour vous ? ?
> J'ai la nette impression d'une maîtrise inférieure d'OS X par les fabricants (d'ailleurs, le CD livré est exclusivement Windows).
> Y a t'il quelqu'un d'expérimenté sur le sujet, SVP ? ?



Bonjour,

As-tu installé pilotes et logiciels depuis le CD fourni avec l'imprimante ?


----------

